# Pre-pregnancy



## Lauren (Jan 6, 2016)

I went to see my DSN yesterday and she said my HBA1C is good (50) so I can start trying for a baby soon  She wants to put me on a new pump later this month and just fine tune my levels a bit more beforehand but I don't have to wait too long so yay  happy


----------



## Northerner (Jan 6, 2016)

Excellent news Lauren!  Wishing you every success!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 7, 2016)

Don't forget to get your GP to prescribe the 5mg folic acid asap Lauren!   Good luck.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 8, 2016)

Fab news


----------



## Lauren (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks all  and I finally have the 5mg!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 8, 2016)

Great!  LOL


----------



## Bloden (Jan 14, 2016)

Good luck, Lauren!


----------

